# Next Rlt Watches



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Started work today on RLT's 22, 23 24 & 25.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Roy, I've still not got my pips


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

OK, I,ll be the first to bite....

Give us a clue then, Roy


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> Started work today on RLT's 22, 23 24 & 25.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any designs to show us?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Spill the beans


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Do you know which will be the square/rectangular one?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

No please im skint


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Somebody give him a Chinese burn and make him tell us







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Do you know which will be the square/rectangular one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is the electric one?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know which will be the square/rectangular one?
> ...

















.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know which will be the square/rectangular one?
> ...


Is their going to be an Electric one


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, a few quick pics of some of them. I'll take moree as soon as I get the watches made.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Ok, a few quick pics of some of them. I'll take moree as soon as I get the watches made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I promise not to "doctor" this image Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Tonneau


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Tonneau back.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT Roman


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Right , for that Jason I'm doing the Roman one first.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy I do like that Chronograph







very nice indeed









Need to save more and drink less


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice looking Chrono Roy......will it have luminous markers/numbers on the finished dial? will it, will it, eh? eh?

Best regards David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Very nice looking Chrono Roy......will it have luminous markers/numbers on the finished dial? will it, will it, eh? eh?
> 
> Best regards David
> 
> ...


Wait and see.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

waiting nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> RLT Roman
> 
> 
> 
> ...












It's a sad day that you have come to this Roy!









I have a very good fwend in Bwidlington


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welease Wroy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Ok, a few quick pics of some of them. I'll take moree as soon as I get the watches made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Now you are talking! What a great dial


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

I LIKE that tonneau!

wonder if Ill have any spare cash in a month..... (please mr bank manager!)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> Ok, a few quick pics of some of them. I'll take moree as soon as I get the watches made.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















I want that one!


----------



## yak (Jun 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice looking Chrono Roy......will it have luminous markers/numbers on the finished dial?Â will it, will it, eh? eh?
> ...


Most of the outer markings look luminous to me.

Very nice.

Yak


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I really hope one is gonna be some sort of hommage to the watches of the WW2 _*British*_ fly-boys (as opposed to the hoards of 'flieger' watches...)!!!??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

redmonaco said:


> I really hope one is gonna be some sort of hommage to the watches of the WW2 _*British*_ fly-boys (as opposed to the hoards of 'flieger' watches...)!!!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think it`s been done a few times already


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope one is gonna be some sort of hommage to the watches of the WW2 _*British*_ fly-boys (as opposed to the hoards of 'flieger' watches...)!!!??
> ...


where, where I say...???


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

redmonaco said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > redmonaco said:
> ...


Where has he gone...









I wanna know where these hommages are


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

redmonaco said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


OK maybe not actual WWII RAF hommage but British Armed forces at least....

*Broadarrow PRS6, FHF 17 jewel, calibre 1380 11.*


















*Record WWW*










( Photo by Duarte)

*Swiss Military Watch, ETA 2801-2, 17 J*


















*Jaeger-LeCoultre Mark XI, caliber 488SBr *










(Photo by SteveG)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

And not forgetting.....

*RLT69 Special, #007/100, ETA 2801-2 17Jewels.*


















*Smiths W10*










(Photo by SteveG)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention the JLC was a 6B/159 ex-RAF


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I might, and probably have, missed something but does Roy design and make these dials from scratch or are they a generic face that he adds on "RLT" and "Made in England"?

Regardless, they look superb and I particularly like the Tonneau.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry to keep hijacking this thread but one military watch I`d love to see a `Hommage` of is this Omega 6B/159

























Photo taken from here 6B/159 watches


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

'Ere. I got one of them an' all. But mine's an auto with a screw-down crown, which makes it even more special.


















Oh, ok maybe not, but I like it.

Every time my father in law (a QRIH lifer) sees me wearing it he starts bitching about how crap the Smiths were. Apparently he had two but gave them both away.

I can't verify if that's true or not, but just imagine if it was ...









(Sorry, QRIH = Queens Royal Irish Hussars See here for more for the uninitiated)


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > redmonaco said:
> ...


ahha, so you got me all excited about nuthin'...









unless someone else can lead me to some nice WW2 RAF hommages that dont cost the earth!!??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nin said:


> 'Ere. I got one of them an' all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I nicked the idea from you


----------

